# Colson Flyer Snap Tank bicycle 1939!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 12, 2013)

So i bought this Colson Flyer a while back ago. There where a few things missing on the colson such as the headlight, rear rack and drop stand. This bike came out of a Barn/ building 2 towns away from me. When i saw it i had to have it. It had what seemed to be the original tires on it US royal white wall on it. They were hard as a rock. It also came with a Clipper speedometer which wasn't working but i got it to work and three accessorie lights which i got to all work + horn works. Well i finally finished her up here are some before and after pics!!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice George.....nice!!
Love the handlebar lights too!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 12, 2013)

Ah, you know there's a CABE member who's currently selling reproduction WW US Royal's right ? 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?50875-Brand-New-White-Wall-U-S-Royal-Chain-Treads!!!/page3

Nice bike btw !!!

pap
.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 12, 2013)

*That is a...*

Really great looking bike...I like pic #3 in the sun...

I recently bought a bike with tires like this (crusty, rock hard). Were those easy to remove?


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 12, 2013)

Great work George, I saw the before pics and wow it cleaned up nice.

Frank


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 12, 2013)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Really great looking bike...I like pic #3 in the sun...
> 
> I recently bought a bike with tires like this (crusty, rock hard). Were those easy to remove?





Why thank you. Well i left the tires outside in the sun for most of the day so they can soften up a bit and then i used these  metal cutters worked out great.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 13, 2013)

Coooool bike. Nice job!!! The ribbed tank Colson's, I found out, are pretty hard to come by. Especially the boys model. 
The blue girls version I have is closer to a basket case. It will need to be stripped, etc. to get it back in shape. One day...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 13, 2013)

HARPO said:


> Coooool bike. Nice job!!! The ribbed tank Colson's, I found out, are pretty hard to come by. Especially the boys model.
> The blue girls version I have is closer to a basket case. It will need to be stripped, etc. to get it back in shape. One day...




Thank you Harpo .....I did not know that the ribbed tank Colson were rare!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Thank you Harpo .....I did not know that the ribbed tank Colson were rare!!




The tanks are a little harder to come by than the rest of the bike in my experience.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2013)

Ah, so you got that one.  I was thinking about bidding but I figured it would go big and just let it go, when I saw what it sold for the next day I wanted to go back in time and place a bid.  Oh well, looks like it found a good home. Nice job.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 13, 2013)

Bicycles way back use to be handed down from older to younger son. And as the years progressed, bicycles without tanks, racks, etc. were being sold and had a "new" look. 
So.....off came the tanks, racks, headlights, truss rods and anything else that made the bike look old. And where were these items placed? Why, in the trash, of course! Who knew that what was once garbage  would become high dollar, sought after items. 

Ah, if they only had a crystal ball back then to see the future!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 16, 2013)

HARPO said:


> Bicycles way back use to be handed down from older to younger son. And as the years progressed, bicycles without tanks, racks, etc. were being sold and had a "new" look.
> So.....off came the tanks, racks, headlights, truss rods and anything else that made the bike look old. And where were these items placed? Why, in the trash, of course! Who knew that what was once garbage  would become high dollar, sought after items.
> 
> Ah, if they only had a crystal ball back then to see the future!




I totaly agree to...Who knew that what was once garbage  would become high dollar, sought after items.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hmmmm, Double MG!
I really do like this one maroon color!

I wonder if those fender tips were doctored up by the decades ago owner? 
The color looks different ( more creme) than the fender's  bright white & black pins.
Either way I might have to make you an offer on this one.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2016)

Bike looks great! Nice job on cleaning it up. And here's the sister Firestone/Colson bike...


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well I managed to pry this from George's hands. 
Can't wait to get it.
Thanks "Double MG"!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Bike looks great! Nice job on cleaning it up. And here's the sister Firestone/Colson bike...
> 
> View attachment 304979 View attachment 304980



That's a great looking OG Snap!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 14, 2016)

you the man George!


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2016)

Recieved him this past week. 
Just need to get him rolling again. 
Maybe find a better set of rims and throw on a set of John's Royals...blackwalls 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (May 8, 2016)

This ladies 39 Olympic was just added as a pair for the men's Flyer.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2016)

Nice set o' Colsons you've got there John.


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Nice set o' Colsons you've got there John.



Would that not be "pair" Dave??


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2016)

I know your tricks Vince, you're just trying to get me to say, "Nice pair ya got there JD."


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2016)

I am really happy with these two ladies. But, Sprocket can't decide which one she likes best.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2016)

Decided to go with  set of John's blackwall Royal Chains.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2016)

Here he is playing the field with two of the ladies. ..such   a cad he is...[emoji41] 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (May 15, 2016)

Nice flock JD


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 15, 2016)

Looks great John enjoy it !!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 7, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> So i bought this Colson Flyer a while back ago. There where a few things missing on the colson such as the headlight, rear rack and drop stand. This bike came out of a Barn/ building 2 towns away from me. When i saw it i had to have it. It had what seemed to be the original tires on it US royal white wall on it. They were hard as a rock. It also came with a Clipper speedometer which wasn't working but i got it to work and three accessorie lights which i got to all work + horn works. Well i finally finished her up here are some before and after pics!!
> View attachment 127156View attachment 127157View attachment 127158View attachment 127160View attachment 127161
> 
> View attachment 127156
> ...



that's a super nice one I love those colson snap tanks , my 1936 did not have a head light on it . and no were is there any holes in the fenders for one , friend of mine from Ohio said not all had head lights , I like to get a nother one . I think there cool !!!!


----------

